# Questions on pellet smokers



## cummins06 (Jan 11, 2017)

Good morning everyone

I have a few questioms about pellet smokers for you guys that own these. One thing i have noticed on the design of these is that there is no way to "hold" the smoke in, would there be any benifit to having a RF set up to have more smoke flow over the items being smoked and maybe eliminate the problem that ive read of people saying theres not enough smoke? Also would these units benifit from insulated? Just looking at them they are very light gauge steel and wonder if a heavier insulated CC would benifit the smoker. Just some of my thoughts maybe someone could shed some info on.


----------



## bregent (Jan 11, 2017)

Lots of folks have modified various pellet grills with what's know as a 'downdraft mod', which force smoke to exit lower pulling it closer to the food. Some report good results, however, from what I can tell, results are little to no increase in smoke flavor for most. 

Some pellet grills, like Memphis, are insulated which can greatly reduce pellet consumption. Lots of folks use welders blankets or blankets made specifically for their grill to help in cold weather.


----------



## smokin kat (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Cummins!  I haven't personally tried what you're talking about, but one thing to consider with it when you experiment:  airflow is essential to keeping the fire in the firepot going steadily, so you'll want to make sure to not totally block off the exhausts or airflow. 

Insulated walls can somewhat help with reduced pellet consumption, as it would hold the heat in better, and you could achieve the same thing with using a welding blanket, etc.  I work at MAK Grills, so I can just speak from that experience, but after a ton of testing, they intentionally chose NOT to insulate our grills, since insulating them actually reduced the amount/volume of smoke produced.  

I've heard lots of people with different types of pellet grills have great luck adding an Amaz'n tube or similar tool if they want to add more smoke flavor, and that doesn't seem to impact the airflow.  

Some of it is just people's tastes, as well--  you'll never really get a stick burner or charcoal grill flavor out of a wood pellet grill, since it's a different fuel source.  Wood pellets burn quite cleanly and efficiently, so you don't get the same flavor profile out of the food-- BUT that can be a big bonus for some people, or a downfall for others.   

Just my two cents!! :)


----------



## cummins06 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey guys thank you for the info on this! I live in canada and for example like today it was -30c and will be for the next while so for me i think a insulated smoker is the route i wish to go. Has anyone ever built their own pellet smoker? I have seen online you can buy the whole assembly (hopper, auger, burner) i figured maybe buy one one those then build a insulated reverse flow cabinet and then use the pellet burn as my FB and control smoke with a dampener on the stack, and help flow with a ball valve under the RF plate where the burner is or am i completely out to lunch just being a overthinking newbie?


----------



## wade (Jan 12, 2017)

The problem with pellet smokers (and I have a couple of them) is that they are designed to be very controllable and burn the pellets very efficiently. So efficiently that they actually produce comparatively little smoke to produce the heat compared with wood. This is a common "complaint" with pellet smokers, however "not enough" and "too much" smoke are relative, subjective terms. The easiest way to get more smoke flavour is to use pellets from a stronger wood. If you are currently using fruit and it isn't strong enough then move up to something like Hickory. If that isn't enough then move up to Mesquite.

Some pellet smokers will allow you to use an additional smoke source without adapting/drilling the smoker itself. I can use an AMAZEN tube  smoker in my FEC smoker and it works fine but try using it in my GMG and it just goes out. An external venturi smoke generator can often be used in many standard pellet smokers though.

As has been said above, do not try to restrict the air/smoke flow through the smoker to any significant extent or you will likely interfere with its operation and cause the fire to go out.


----------



## mowin (Jan 12, 2017)

Wade said:


> The problem with pellet smokers (and I have a couple of them) is that they are designed to be very controllable and burn the pellets very efficiently. So efficiently that they actually produce comparatively little smoke to produce the heat compared with wood. This is a common "complaint" with pellet smokers, however "not enough" and "too much" smoke are relative, subjective terms. The easiest way to get more smoke flavour is to use pellets from a stronger wood. If you are currently using fruit and it isn't strong enough then move up to something like Hickory. If that isn't enough then move up to Mesquite.
> 
> Some pellet smokers will allow you to use an additional smoke source without adapting/drilling the smoker itself. I can use an AMAZEN tube  smoker in my FEC smoker and it works fine but try using it in my GMG and it just goes out. An external venturi smoke generator can often be used in many standard pellet smokers though.
> 
> As has been said above, do not try to restrict the air/smoke flow through the smoker to any significant extent or you will likely interfere with its operation and cause the fire to go out.



Wade, very interesting to hear you cant keep the tube going in your GMG. I've got the Daniel Boone,  and i use the tube all the time with no issues with temps up to  260*.  Where are you placing it?

I put mine along the back, far left, lit end toward the center.


----------



## cummins06 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for the information wade and to everyone answering my newbie questions its greatly appreciated


----------



## wade (Jan 12, 2017)

I have two extremes of pellet smoker. My large one is the commercial Cookshack FEC-120 and my smaller one is the GMG Davy Crockett. In the Davy Crockett I do manage to keep the tube alight by placing the lit end of the pellets right next to the hole used for the thermometer probe, however when I place it in other locations within the cooking chamber it just goes out.

The FEC is a different matter though as the pellet ignition chamber has lots of space and the 12" tube burns nicely in there.













12 inch AMNTS in FEC.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 12, 2017


----------



## mowin (Jan 12, 2017)

Wade said:


> I have two extremes of pellet smoker. My large one is the commercial Cookshack FEC-120 and my smaller one is the GMG Davy Crockett. In the Davy Crockett I do manage to keep the tube alight by placing the lit end of the pellets right next to the hole used for the thermometer probe, however when I place it in other locations within the cooking chamber it just goes out.
> 
> The FEC is a different matter though as the pellet ignition chamber has lots of space and the 12" tube burns nicely in there.
> 
> ...



You definitely got two different animal's there. I can see the DC being a little picky with the placement of the tube. In a smaller pit like the DC I wonder if you put it under the grate alongside the heat shield?


----------



## wade (Jan 12, 2017)

There are several non-pellet smokers in between too but they are currently hibernating...













BBQs in the snow.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 12, 2017


----------



## mowin (Jan 12, 2017)

Wade said:


> There are several non-pellet smokers in between too but they are currently hibernating...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap.... looks like you've got all types to choose from. My wife would kill me.  Lol


----------



## wade (Jan 13, 2017)

I keep at least one of each type as I give BBQ training courses. If it is only my wife and I at home though I tend to be a little lazy and just power up the FEC as it is as easy and quick to use as a kitchen oven. If we are smoking / grilling for guests then a selection of the others will be fired up too.


----------



## disco (Jan 13, 2017)

Just adding my two bits worth. If I operate my pellet smoker (a Louisiana Grills LG900) below 230 F I get a nice smoke so I have no problem with briskets, pulled pork, ribs, etc at those temperatures. When I operate between 230 and 270, I use my A-Maze-N pellet smoker if I want a heavier smoke. Over 350 and there is very little smoke as you are burning the pellets quickly. However, if you are cooking above 350 F, your food won't be in long and you are not going to get a heavy smoke flavour from thin blue smoke in a short period of time.

As for insulating, I haven't done it myself and the last time I smoked it was a six hour rib smoke and the temperature outside was minus 22 C. I used some more pellets but not objectionably so.

My brother insulated his Traeger (he lives in northern Alberta) and feels it saves him about 25 % on pellets but he also made the mistake of using blankets that restricted the airflow to a degree. His unit started going out on lower temperature smokes. So, insulating is fine but don't block air flow.

I have not tried the air flow methods as I like the level of smoke up to 230 F and haven't had the urge to up it. 

Disco


----------



## mowin (Jan 13, 2017)

I've got the insulated blanket for my GMG. It is well worth the cost as it definitely saves on pellets durring cold weather.


----------



## cummins06 (Jan 13, 2017)

Disco- where are you from i am from Alberta as well

Mowin- do you have a picture of your blanket? Did you get it custom made?


----------



## mowin (Jan 14, 2017)

cummins06 said:


> Disco- where are you from i am from Alberta as well
> 
> Mowin- do you have a picture of your blanket? Did you get it custom made?



Made by GMG for the DB.  Think there around $80.  But I got mine durring a black Friday sale for $60 















IMG_20151212_120027725.jpg



__ mowin
__ Jan 14, 2017


----------



## disco (Jan 14, 2017)

cummins06 said:


> Disco- where are you from i am from Alberta as well
> 
> Mowin- do you have a picture of your blanket? Did you get it custom made?


I'm have an acreage in the country. The nearest city is Cranbrook, BC.


----------



## bregent (Jul 29, 2017)

jonhsmith said:


> You can read Top 20 Best Pellet Smoker BBQ Grills in the market here: Best Pellet Smoker BBQ Grills


Sorry, but that's a lame review site that is probably funded by a few manufacturers. In their list of top 20, they repeat the same models 5 or 6 times. For example, the RecTec and GMG DC are listed twice, as are a few of the CC and Traeger models.  Of their top 10, 5 are from CampChef. The remaining grills including their "Bonus" 10 are from only 4 or 5 other manufactures (mostly Traeger and Pit boss models)  and they don't even mention any high end grills. There are currently more than 30 pellet grill manufacturers and more than 100 models. This review is just a drop in the bucket and is filled with mostly marketing blurbs. It's obvious what their intentions are. 

I don't see one mention or warning that many people do not find the smoke flavor of a pellet grill comparable to other types of smokers.


----------

